# Park City/the Canyons: Viking Yurt tour: sleigh/snowshoe/dinner



## Avery (Jan 22, 2006)

Has anyone done this evening trip at the Canyons? It sounds cool, but it's pricey so I'd like to hear from anyone who has done it before I commit... Any other sleigh and/or snowshoe info would also be appreciated, though I am already in touch with White Pine Touring.

Here's the Viking Yurt link:

www.vikingyurt.com


----------

